# Eviction



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

I am reading:

Property Law in Portugal | Real Estate Laws

Is it the opinion of any knowledgeable member that this reasonably reflects the current procedure for eviction.?

Thanks in advance,

Bill Henderson


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No I think this article is now out of date as it refers to 2006 and I'm sure theres been a further extensive shake up since, believe 2011 then but it's not something I keep a close watch on.


----------

